# Kioti vs Kubota again?



## clattin (Dec 8, 2004)

First of all, let me preface this post with the fact that I know very little about tractors. Just enough to get me into trouble.

I am going to look at a 1998 Kubota L2500 4X4,with FEL, rear blade, 5' brush hog, and landscape rake for $10,000. The tractor has 300 hours on it and I'm going to look at a 1999 26hp Kioti 4X4 (don't know model #) with FEL for $10K also with about 300 hours. He also has some other implements (snow blower, rear blade, 5' brush hog) that he will sell also (additional $$).

Would love to hear everyone's opinion on these tractors and which one sounds best to you!

Thx,
clattin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To be honest with you; both Kubota and Kioti make real good tractors. I think you would be happy with either. I would suggest you carefully check each machine out and test drive them for as long as you reasonably can and go with the machine that suits you best ergonomically and offers you the best deal. Try to see who will offer you the best package deal if you equally like both tractors.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

The price is about right on the Kubota w/FEL
Need the Kioti model number to be of any help. 

Good luck, Mark


----------



## clattin (Dec 8, 2004)

The Kioti is a LK 2554 with 295 hours. I think it's a geared transmission.

Does anyone know if the Kubota L2500 has a mid-PTO? I thought I saw a spec sheet that it does not have one, but then I saw a picture of one with a MMM.

thx,
clattin


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

The Intertec Used Tractor Price Guide indicates:

L2500 (DT 4WD) '99 Retail $13,400.
85 Cu. In. 22.5 HP.
8-F - 2R transmission
2205 lbs.
3 cyl. diesel - Kubota
Premium: $10,511, Good: $9,916, Fair: $9,246

LK2554 (4WD) '99 Retail $11,100.
79 Cu. In. 22.0 HP.
8-F - 2R transmission
2480 lbs.
3 cyl. diesel - Daedong
Premium: $8,707, Good: $8,214, Fair: $7,614

Chiefs advice is better than any price or specs I could put up here.

Regards, Mark

(BTW) I am not stingy with information, and if anyone is interested it is provided free on a website that was referred to me a few years ago.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd be interested in the link Mark.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

psrumors,

Sure thing. Machinerylink.com - scroll down on opening page, bottom left corner "Used Tractor price guide" in blue. Click option of two choices....By make or manufacturer.

It would appear to be fairly accurate, but it does not take into consideration...hours, implements etc. etc. Just THE tractor.

Regards, Mark


----------

